# Any HemisFair Arena photos ??



## zeppy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello,

I'm searching photos (inside views) of the old HemisFair Arena, can someone help ?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The only thing I could suggest would be to search for it on Google or Yahoo and see if anything comes up. I did a brief search for images on Google of the Hemisfair Arena, and I could only get the outer pictures of it.


----------



## zeppy (Aug 24, 2005)

that's what I've done but I didn't find anything...

maybe someone can tell me if this could be the Hemisfair....


----------

